# Birth Certificate translation for wedding in Mexico



## mpinter (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi all,

I would like to ask some help and advice.
I am getting married with my Mexican fiancé in Mexico city. I would like to know that my birth certificate must be translated and apostilled by Hungarian embassy in mexico or acceptable that has been translated in Hungary for Spanish with a certified translator and have been apostilled by the Ministry of foreign affairs. Is it acceptable?


and I would like to ask helpn in another question. My fiancé went to the registry office yesterday in mexico city and they said I don't need the health check (blood test ..etc)??? is anyone know about any recent changes?



Please help!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have moved this to the Mexico forum where they should be able to help you.


----------



## mpinter (Aug 13, 2014)

nyclon said:


> I have moved this to the Mexico forum where they should be able to help you.


Many thanks!


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

About the birth certificate... Can your finace ask at the registry office? One thing I've learned here in Mexico is that every office does it differently. Every year I go to renew my IMSS health insurance (that's the government program) and they want a translated birth certificate. I give them a copy (not original) of both, and not apostilled, and they accept them. So, who knows? Best to ask at the office where you will be going.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I went through this just a bit more than one year ago here in Colima. I had to request a certified copy of my birth certificate from the State of Texas, and specify that I needed to have it apostilled. Then, I had to take the birth certificate to a certified translator and have both the certificate itself and the apostille translated. Also, at the time anyway, I did have to get a blood test before they would issue a marriage license.

I would agree with one of the previous posters, different offices in different States could be very different. So the best thing to do would be check the local requirements and find out exactly what they need in order to issue your marriage license. Then, once you have the license, you're ready to go.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes...in Mexico City you need an Apostille of your Birth Certificate and need it translated by a certified translator. I have not found ANYWHERE in Mexico that will let you get married without both of those items plus your original Birth Certificate/Certified copy with notary stamp. 3 documents total.

Laws did change in DF and now you should to need the blood test.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you hungarian or Mexican? If you were borm in Hungary you need to get your bith certificate from there and apostilled from there and then get the whole thing translated by a certified translator here.
Differnt countries have different rules on how to get the apostilled. I know that in France, I have to get the birth certificate and then send it to another place to get it apostilled, It is a two step process there. In some countries if you request a document apostilled they get it done..Some countries do not have apostille lie Canada for exemple.


----------

